# Any Tyranid Drop Pod ideas?



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anybody have any ideas on what to use as a nidd drop pod or how to make one?


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

I just posted how to do this exact thing! Feel free to check it out-

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54310


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, you could use a really big base, about the size of the valk one, and then use putty to mold a half dome thing that has impacted into the ground on it, with a hole in the top from where the contents emerged, and some tentacles around it that do it's shooting thingie.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would model my own like an open flower- take a 60m base or larger (preferably larger) and have segments that tail off into tentacles with some sort of 'core', give the core gun like appendages and a mouth (Im imagining a squid for the mouth), although now that I've thought about it the vice like tail option for the trygon would look very cool as a centre of the spore.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

They actually had a tutorial on how to make a mycetic spore on the old GW website. I'll try and find it for you guys.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

1. Imagine a Spore Mine
2. Turn it upside down
3. Make it big enough for a Carnifex
4. Either make a big hole on it or have the shell open like flower petals. Which is ridiculously poetic for an army of space bugs/dinosaurs, so just go with the former idea. Unless you're doing Kittynids or something. 

Or you could just wait 'till the official model comes out. Not that there are ANY rumours I know of, it just looks like a good idea to wait and see the official model, since it effects how you disembark from it.

Oh and by the way, its called a Snot Pod.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Armorcast make a couple of very convertable models for the snotpod:






(Click pictures to go to the site)

If nothing else, they should give you a few ideas about what one could look like.

Another poster lined to these a few days ago, but I can't remember who it was, or find his post at this point. Props to that poster anyway for finding these cool models.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Through the use of a coconut & spaghetti see how I solve your modelling issues! :so_happy:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thats fucking awesome man, just paint it green and purple and its perfectly okay! :grin:


----------



## SirSnipes (Jan 3, 2010)

i bought 2 starship troopers brain bugs, madelled a sucker where its head is to spit out nids, modelled on carapace and holes with whips


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

actually if you built it right, a very daemonic looking flower would suit space bugs quite nicely. since you could just say they polinate it!


----------



## tincanuk666 (Dec 21, 2009)

My idea for the spore was to have a Tyranid looking slug, using spares from 'fex and other nid boxes i have. in the codex there is a little picture for the mycetic spore, which is how i would imagine it, when i have finished building the rest of my army i will be attempting the build on two spores, ill post the progress in conversion thread


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I just went through the Codex and theres a snot pod on page 54. From the looks of it, its basically a big ball of snot with a maw big enough for a Carnifex (which is exactly what is in the picture). Kinda like the Ultralisk Cavern in StarCraft, except its round shaped.


----------

